# XPats MeetUp Friday



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Am I allowed to publicise an Expat MeetUp at La Bodega on Friday evening at 8pm. :blah::blah:
pm me for details
ps you also get to meet me :scared:

Oooppppsss i just did :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Am I allowed to publicise an Expat MeetUp at La Bodega on Friday evening at 8pm. :blah::blah:
> pm me for details
> ps you also get to meet me :scared:
> 
> Oooppppsss i just did :eyebrows::eyebrows:


mmmmm - :focus:


----------



## Carolinat2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lanason said:


> mmmmm - :focus:


Well so far no word from the school, I believe they are having difficulty placing my daughter so who knows at this point!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Carolinat2 said:


> Well so far no word from the school, I believe they are having difficulty placing my daughter so who knows at this point!


which school(s) are you talking to ?
how old is your daughter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Adrian I will allow it this time lol, but maybe for your own benefit it would be advisable to say that you are having a meet up on whatever day and for people to pm you for the details, don´t mention the venue in the post..that way you will know who is going.
I wont be there cos I am in sunny Spain.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Adrian I will allow it this time lol, but maybe for your own benefit it would be advisable to say that you are having a meet up on whatever day and for people to pm you for the details, don´t mention the venue in the post..that way you will know who is going.
> I wont be there cos I am in sunny Spain.
> 
> Maiden


that post was way back in march - i'm more street wise now !!!!:eyebrows:


----------

